
Less is exponentially more - swah
http://commandcenter.blogspot.com.br/2012/06/less-is-exponentially-more.html
======
billswift
Already posted, with comments, <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4158865>

~~~
swah
Sorry, Blogspot redirect tricked me again. Ty!

